# EO price shopping



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking around for the best price on Patchouli and Lavender. Any sales or co-ops going on?

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Denise at www.fullmoonherbs.com has the best price on Lavender that I found. I'm not sure about the patch.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to say this outloud  Someone got some of her fragrance oil that quite obviously was rancid. Which means in my opinon that she is cutting her oils with not even a high quality carrier oil but just something like canola oil. Fragrance oil from manufacturers, which is who she is supposed to be buying from last much longer than the 12 month shelf life given because they don't use carriers that go rancid quickly. I know the person on the forum who this happened to is not going to say anything...but buyer beware. Check out the buying group for Essential Oil University, new directions aromatics, citrus and allied...buy from manufactueres, you use less...sell the rest on the forum. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Camden Grey has Lavender for a very good price if you buy 5 lbs or more.... I get it there... 
Barb


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

New Directions has a nice 40/42.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I usually order from New Directions. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on something else. Thanks.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been using Essential Oil U. I can get everything from one place with them and I have been satisfied with the quality.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vicki, that's good information to know. I get her coupons in my inbox all the time. I've ordered twice from her, so far, so good...knock on wood. I love Essential Oil University, although with all the various forms of each essential oil they have, I'm usually confused as to which one is best for soap. I figure it's usually the cheapest one?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki,
Your comment below, is bordering on libel/slander. While you are certainly entitled to your opinion, the oil in question was NOT purchased by you. Even if it was, your terminology is very unprofessional , out of line, and illegal. I trust you will be correcting your statement on your forum. You or no one else, can throw around these allegations without some merit. Did you the oil tested?? Of course not. I have been in business since 2002, and will not watch someone slander me under any circumstances.

Our attorney is Bcc'd, for her recommendations on this matter

Denise Mercelli.

"I am going to say this outloud Someone got some of her fragrance oil that quite obviously was rancid. Which means in my opinion that she is cutting her oils with not even a high quality carrier oil but just something like canola oil. Fragrance oil from manufacturers, which is who she is supposed to be buying from last much longer than the 12 month shelf life given because they don't use carriers that go rancid quickly. I know the person on the forum who this happened to is not going to say anything...but buyer beware. Check out the buying group for Essential Oil University, new directions aromatics, citrus and allied...buy from manufactueres, you use less...sell the rest on the forum. Vicki"

"Let Us Scent Your Majickal Spirit"
www.Fullmoonherbs.com
720-319-9499


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So does the person who bought the rancid oil from her, want to come forward  If not I will delete the posts after everyone has a chuckle. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well it wasn't me but I can tell you that canola will go rancid in 6 months with Safflower infused in it, know this from personal experience. So would any other low quality carrier.
Tam


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I live right by EOU and get my oils from them - it sure is awesome to not have to pay shipping. LOL I keep saying that I'm going to do a coop for them, but just can never seem to make the time to make it happen. But I've been very pleased with their quality. Good stuff.

PJ


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the EOU advice. I think I'm gonna give them a try this time.


----------

